# Yoplait Yogurt:  Is it good or bad?



## David_C (Mar 23, 2009)

Yoplait _Light_ Fat Free:  Boston Cream Pie

110 Calories
Cholesterol <5
Sodium 90
Potassium 250
Total Carbs 20
Sugars 15
Protein 6
Vit A 15%
Vit D 20%
Calcium 20%
Phosphorus 15%


I have read over the internet from I believe, Vince Del Mondes site, that sugar is really bad for you when gaining muscle or losing fat because it can cause you to store extra fat.  I have also read from this site that having milk products isn't a good source of energy, such as yogurt.

Question #1:  Is yogurt something that I should throw out the window if I am serious about gaining muscle?

Question #2:  If fruits have quite a bit of natural sugars, should I subsitute nutritient filled vegetables for fruits such as bananas and oranges?

Thanks you for your help, I am really trying to make my eating habits healthy and beneficial.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 23, 2009)

Yogurt is not a good source of energy FOR ME, but I eat it everyday because it tastes good and does not count negatively on my cutting diet, instead of the Yoplait you eat why dont you go to a whole food store (which ever one you have where you live) and buy some plain greek yogurt, I use Chobani plain greek yogurt, put some splenda and peanut butter in along wiht some berries, much higher protein content and a lot heathier
i combine two yogurts, peanut butter and berries along wiht splenda and make it one of my meals every day.


----------



## Funkyt (Mar 23, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> Yogurt is not a good source of energy FOR ME, but I eat it everyday because it tastes good and does not count negatively on my cutting diet, instead of the Yoplait you eat why dont you go to a whole food store (which ever one you have where you live) and buy some plain greek yogurt, I use Chobani plain greek yogurt, put some splenda and peanut butter in along wiht some berries, much higher protein content and a lot heathier
> i combine two yogurts, peanut butter and berries along wiht splenda and make it one of my meals every day.



WOW now thats an interesting yogurt combo that I will have to try.  I eat yogurt about everyday and never tried the whole food Greek stuff but may have to test it out now that you shared your secret recipe.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 23, 2009)

you're welcome let me detail it out for you then:

"Chobani" brand greek yogurt (the plain, Pink one)

Combine two of them into one cup with enough splenda for your taste (or if u are not watching cals or are not on a cut you could use organic honey)...Then stir in a serving of natural peanut butter (usually 32 grams for a serving)...Then add a cup of blueberries or any other berries or fruit you would like, jsut remember that fruit has sugars and calories and they add up.

the totals will look something like this:

470 Calories
42g Carbs
46g Protein
Which is perfect for one meal
If you dont like it as a whole meal you could reduce the ingredients and make it as a snack....either way, its freaking awesome, you will not find better tasting yogurt out there that is also not even close to be considered a "cheat meal"


----------



## sakbar (Mar 24, 2009)

*Alternative to Greek Yogurt*

Kroger's Carb Master may not be a bad idea considering the low price vis-a-vis Greek Yogurt?


----------

